# vbc.exe runs when starting computer



## mickd3 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi:
When starting my computer, vbc.exe runs in a command prompt. I never noticed this before and wonder if I should be concerned about it. I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium. I did a full scan with Norton Antivirus, but that didn't correct the problem. The program still runs during startup. Is this a problem?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

VBC.exe is Visual Studio (Microsoft)

Go to Start type in Msconfig locate Msconfig right click on it and select "Run As Administrator. In msconfig locate the Startup Tab then locate Visual Studio if present un-check it then clcik Apply then Ok. Now reboot when asked. When reboot is completed click on "Do not show this message again" click ok.

If all is well VBC.exe should not open when you load Windows.


----------

